

Django DB optimization for pedestrians - facundo_olano
http://facundoolano.wordpress.com/2012/03/11/django-db-optimization-for-pedestrians/

======
goblin89
For anyone interested in DB optimization under Django, I recommend to take a
look at Unbreaking Your Django Application presentation[0]. It might be more
PostgreSQL-specific at times, but most of the advice is applicable to MySQL as
well.

[0] [http://www.slideshare.net/OReillyOSCON/unbreaking-your-
djang...](http://www.slideshare.net/OReillyOSCON/unbreaking-your-django-
application)

